# The OCEAN last weekend



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 23, 2018)

Here’s the w/b Ocean to Montreal last weekend (Nov 18/18) at Truro NS with an off-season consist of 3 coaches and 5 sleepers…...also 2 lounge/service cars, a diner..... plus ‘Tremblant Park’ bringing up the markers.

6402….one of the F40's in VIA’s ‘40th Birthday’ paint scheme was leading.


----------



## jiml (May 26, 2019)

Just booked for this November. Got the drawing room on the Park car in both directions.


----------

